# Transalp, nur Gepäcktransport + Rücktransport, leichte Tour mit Freundin



## MarcoFibr (31. Mai 2009)

Hallo !

Ich suche einen Anbieter der mir folgende Leistungen zur Verfügung stellt:

-Leichte Einsteigertour -Garmisch-Riva
-Gepäcktransport+Rücktransport
-keine Gruppe, will nur mit meiner Freundin fahren
-GPS Daten und Karten

Es muss so einen Anbieter doch geben, oder ?

Danke für Tipps


----------



## panino (31. Mai 2009)

Gibt es...die Deutsche Bahn. Da brauchst Du auch runter nicht selber treten,
die machen alles für Dich. Einfach einsteigen und entspannen.
Ist zwar das genaue Gegenteil einer Transalp aber jeder so wie er will, oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MarcoFibr (31. Mai 2009)

panino schrieb:


> Gibt es...die Deutsche Bahn. Da brauchst Du auch runter nicht selber treten,
> die machen alles für Dich. Einfach einsteigen und entspannen.
> Ist zwar das genaue Gegenteil einer Transalp aber jeder so wie er will, oder?



Wollte lieber einen Tipp und nicht eine blöde Antwort !
Ist halt eine Alternative, wenn man mit der Freundin fahren will und auch ein bißchen Luxus will !


----------



## racing_basti (31. Mai 2009)

ich will mal kurz zusammenfassen um zu sehen ob ich dich richtig verstanden habe:
- du willst mit deiner freundin einen alpencross fahren
- ein veranstalter soll euer gepäck von hotel zu hotel fahren
- ihr wollt NICHT in einer gruppe unterwegs sein

das würde ja bedeuten, dass ein shuttleauto nur für euch zwei unterwegs sein müsste - sowas wird für normales geld nicht zu haben sein.

ODER du erkundigst dich bei veranstaltern mal ob ihr parallel zu einer gruppe fahren könnt, d.h. ihr seit mit einer gruppe in den gleichen hotels und macht tagsüber auf tour euer ding.


----------



## MarcoFibr (31. Mai 2009)

Es kann ruhig parlell eine Gruppe unterwegs sein. HAb nur auf Gruppe keine Lust. 
Preis ist egal. Habe keine Lust auf Rucksack.


----------



## racing_basti (31. Mai 2009)

dann wird dir wohl nichts anderes übrig bleiben als die üblichen veranstalter einfach mal anzurufen und zu fragen ob sich bei einem soetwas einrichten lässt. 
aber all zu viel hoffnung will ich dir da nicht machen.


----------



## tiroler1973 (31. Mai 2009)

Servus!
Bei einer Gruppe kann man wohl mit fahren. Da fahren eh viele grüppchenweise ihr eigenes Ding und es gibt halt dann so eine Art "Hauptfeld". Mit dem Hauptfeld kann man mitfahren oder auch nicht. Wenn man am Anfang sagt, daß man hinten nach zuckelt, dann wird das kein Problem sein. ... und ob man sich beim Abendessen zu denen dazu sitzt oder nicht, ist einem auch selber überlassen. Ist halt etwas komisch, wenn man den Kontakt zu anderen Menschen überhaupt nicht haben will.


----------



## racing_basti (31. Mai 2009)

tiroler1973 schrieb:


> Servus!
> Bei einer Gruppe kann man wohl mit fahren. Da fahren eh viele grüppchenweise ihr eigenes Ding und es gibt halt dann so eine Art "Hauptfeld". Mit dem Hauptfeld kann man mitfahren oder auch nicht. Wenn man am Anfang sagt, daß man hinten nach zuckelt, dann wird das kein Problem sein. ... und ob man sich beim Abendessen zu denen dazu sitzt oder nicht, ist einem auch selber überlassen. Ist halt etwas komisch, wenn man den Kontakt zu anderen Menschen überhaupt nicht haben will.



ich denke bei einer leichten tour von garmisch nach riva, wird wohl auf die via claudia hinauslaufen, wird das nicht gehen, dass man immer hinter einer gruppe herfährt. dort gibt es z.t. so viele abzweige, dass von der gruppe immer jemand warten müsste damit auch jeder auf den richtigen weg kommt.


----------



## klmp77 (31. Mai 2009)

preis ist egal? eigener guide und shuttlebus für eine woche, ich bin mir nicht sicher, ob der preis da wirklich egal ist.


----------



## MarcoFibr (31. Mai 2009)

tiroler1973 schrieb:


> Servus!
> Bei einer Gruppe kann man wohl mit fahren. Da fahren eh viele grüppchenweise ihr eigenes Ding und es gibt halt dann so eine Art "Hauptfeld". Mit dem Hauptfeld kann man mitfahren oder auch nicht. Wenn man am Anfang sagt, daß man hinten nach zuckelt, dann wird das kein Problem sein. ... und ob man sich beim Abendessen zu denen dazu sitzt oder nicht, ist einem auch selber überlassen. Ist halt etwas komisch, wenn man den Kontakt zu anderen Menschen überhaupt nicht haben will.



Es geht nicht um den Kontakt. Ich möchte einfach nicht auf eine Gruppe angewiesen sein und wenn ich mal lange Pause machen will, möchte ich keinen Fragen. Einfache Tour wären z.b. 40-70km und 1000HM am Tag !


----------



## Meilermann (31. Mai 2009)

Schau mal bei Ulp, die haben eine Transalp individuell - das wäre wahrscheinlich genau das was Du suchst.  Musst halt nachfragen wie das mit dem Tour-Level ist und ob Dir der entspricht. Glaube bei Fahrtwind gibts auch sowas änliches.
Viel Erfolg beim Suchen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SirBike (1. Juni 2009)

http://www.bikealpin.de/?rubrik=14;mode=rubriken


----------



## Schlemil (30. Juli 2009)

Wo is das Problem

Bein Hotel bitten auf weiter Transport in das nächste Hotel mit einen Taxi. Zwar nicht billig aber da Geld ja egal is....


----------



## ski-x-mtb (1. August 2009)

ist zwar keine transalp, aber dieser anbieter hat genau das im programm was du suchst...

hab die gleichen anforderungen wie du! bei meiner suche habe ich folgenden anbieter gefunden

www.swisstrails.ch

grüße


----------



## ironman75 (2. August 2009)

Hallo,

schau doch mal unter: http://www.bikeshuttle.it/bikeshuttle/TransalpService/gepaecktransport.php. 
Wir haben uns mal von bikeshuttle.it in Poschiavo abholen lassen. Hat super geklappt. Ich glaube sie bieten einen individuellen Gepäcktransport an grob an bestimmte typische Etappenorte angelehnt.

GPS-Tracks von allen Strecken gibts mittlerweile überall online...oder beim Uli für ein paar Euro.

Viel Spaß


----------

